# **Lets see how differnt Colors we can guess**



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 26, 2007)

Lets make this a game....... everyone post a picture of their *LIPS **ONLY* with anytpe of lipcolor.. using any MAC Lipglass, lipstick or anylip products from MAC and our members has to guess the name of the color u have on.... once a memeber gets the name correct reply back with " You've got it"  So basicly if u think u know the color quote that memeber with picutre and all and the product name u guessed


Im really looking forward to seeing all the different colors, its going to be intresting considering we all have different skintones and all the lip color will look different on everyone..

So what i have on might look different on you


Okay here we go ill start first


----------



## Tightambitionz (Feb 26, 2007)

What a cute game! Is this a one product answer Hype?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess I'll be the first victim...Pinkarat Lustreglass?


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm gonna say Malibu Barbie lipglass


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 26, 2007)

Hehe keep guessing girls!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tightambitionz* 

 
_What a cute game! Is this a one product answer Hype?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess I'll be the first victim...Pinkarat Lustreglass?_

 

Ur on the right track
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..... very very close


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Hrmm i was expecting to see more pics on here but im the only one...


----------



## n_c (Feb 27, 2007)

who can guess this color...


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Tiger Tiger lipstick?


----------



## sunsational (Feb 27, 2007)

chromeglass in pulsesetter?


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 27, 2007)

C-Thru L/g?


----------



## n_c (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_Tiger Tiger lipstick?_

 

nope...


----------



## n_c (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *inheritedhornet* 

 
_chromeglass in pulsesetter?_

 

was that a guess for me?


----------



## n_c (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_C-Thru L/g?_

 

nice try!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Feb 27, 2007)

hyperrealgurl - Palatial?
n_c - Garden?


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Hrmmm Style it up? lol


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 

 
_hyperrealgurl - Palatial?
n_c - Garden?_

 
Ur hot shit... Yes that is it!!!!!!!!


----------



## n_c (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_Hrmmm Style it up? lol_

 

lol...keep trying girl...this is fun!


----------



## n_c (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 

 
_hyperrealgurl - Palatial?
n_c - Garden?_

 

no, sorry try again!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_Ur hot shit... Yes that is it!!!!!!!!_

 
Yay!

n_c - tanarama l/s, peachstock l/s, instinctive l/s, revealing l/g, be seen l/g? Hehe.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Prrr l/g?


----------



## n_c (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 

 
_Yay!

n_c - tanarama l/s, peachstock l/s, instinctive l/s, revealing l/g, be seen l/g? Hehe._

 

lol, no, no, no, no, no...lol


----------



## n_c (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_Prrr l/g?_

 

no!!!...getting warm!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 27, 2007)

pink lemonade l/g?


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Ohhhhhhhhhh what about " truth& light l/g?"


----------



## mzcelaneous (Feb 27, 2007)

nymphette l/g?


----------



## n_c (Feb 27, 2007)

ha ha...no! u guys are in the right track though it is a l/g.
hint: at one point it was believed to be the #1 selling lipgloss... (on going campaign)
maybe there should be a rule about how many times a person gets to try...just an idea.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 27, 2007)

Lips is pretty difficult because the pigmentation in a person's lips can totally change the color.  For example, Palatial lustreglass turns GREEN on me, there is no pink when I put it on.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Feb 27, 2007)

n_c - viva glam v


----------



## mzcelaneous (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_Lips is pretty difficult because the pigmentation in a person's lips can totally change the color.  For example, Palatial lustreglass turns GREEN on me, there is no pink when I put it on._

 
True.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 

 
_n_c - viva glam v_

 
I second that!!!Lol


----------



## sunsational (Feb 27, 2007)

alright so whats the answer?


----------



## Tightambitionz (Feb 27, 2007)

Guess away!!
(NC 42-44 sff by the way)


----------



## Jayne (Feb 27, 2007)

n_c : screenqueen l/s ?


----------



## Jayne (Feb 27, 2007)

hehe ! that's funny ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(i'm nc30)


----------



## mzcelaneous (Feb 27, 2007)

Tightambitionz - Oh Baby l/g
Jayne - Hug Me l/s


----------



## Jayne (Feb 27, 2007)

Tightambitionz : i have no idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





no, that's not hug me l/s


----------



## Katja (Feb 27, 2007)

*Jayne:  Peachstock l/s ???
TA:  Oh Baby or Chai l/g or Enchantress l/g ???*


----------



## Jayne (Feb 27, 2007)

Katja : no, but I think he's very close to it


----------



## Katja (Feb 27, 2007)

*Well, damn.  Someone correctly guess Jayne's l/s because I want it. lol*


----------



## Tightambitionz (Feb 27, 2007)

Katja, Mzcel....nope ( =


----------



## Katja (Feb 27, 2007)

*TA:  Beaux lustreglass?  Although I don't see any silvery shimmer in it. *


----------



## Tightambitionz (Feb 27, 2007)

lol Katja... 
Is it Midimauve l/s Jayne?


----------



## Tightambitionz (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_*TA:  Beaux lustreglass?  Although I don't see any silvery shimmer in it. *_

 
Nope...
hint: It's a lipstick...


----------



## Katja (Feb 27, 2007)

*






  I'm not good with lipsticks. lol *


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Feb 27, 2007)

tightambitoinz-..i dont think its this one imma say but i just wanna play too....so here i go jubilee?...lol..no huh?!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Feb 27, 2007)

Jayne - Revealing l/g
Tightambitionz - Are YOU wearing Hug me l/s? hehe


----------



## Tightambitionz (Feb 27, 2007)

nope to you both... mzc, youre making me want to get hug me l/s


----------



## mzcelaneous (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tightambitionz* 

 
_nope to you both... mzc, youre making me want to get hug me l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL.

Both of you...Blankety l/s?


----------



## Tightambitionz (Feb 27, 2007)

nope Mzc... I'm horrible at this game, I already want to tell. lol


----------



## n_c (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 

 
_n_c - viva glam v_

 
Yest it is!!!! *clap*


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tightambitionz* 

 
_nope Mzc... I'm horrible at this game, I already want to tell. lol_

 

LOL dont do that............ lets see is it "Coconutty"?"


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jayne* 

 
_hehe ! that's funny ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(i'm nc30)_

 

Blankety? thats the only one that comes to mind...... well except for Style it up from the BLM collection


----------



## Jayne (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so: 
- Midimauve l/s ==> no
- Revealing l/g ==> no 
- Blankety l/s ==> no 
- Style it up l/s ==> no 

a little precision for help you : that's a l/s


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 28, 2007)

^^^ This has me racking my brains out lol..........


----------



## Katja (Feb 28, 2007)

*Jayne:  Is it permanent??  This would help a lot because I'm not familiar with many le or dc l/s. *


----------



## Tightambitionz (Feb 28, 2007)

oh Jayne. Are you Embraceable (l/s) or doing a Curtsy (l/s)? This is not a Fast Play (l/S) game. *Corny* I know, but are you???

I'm not Coconutty.


----------



## Tightambitionz (Feb 28, 2007)

ooooo is it Delish (l/s)?


----------



## Katja (Feb 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tightambitionz* 

 
_oh Jayne. Are you Embraceable (l/s) or doing a Curtsy (l/s)? This is not a Fast Play (l/S) game. *Corny* I know, but are you???

I'm not Coconutty._

 



*I'm totally (coco)nutty about this game.*


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 28, 2007)

is it "Florabundance?"


----------



## Katja (Feb 28, 2007)

*I believe she said it was a l/s.  *


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 28, 2007)

Dur Deeee Dur Dur... i didnt see that......... ahhhhhhh more guessing then lol this time with the right product lol


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 28, 2007)

Cosmo l/s?  " look man all i can gather is that it has to be some type of amplified creme l/s


----------



## summer6310 (Feb 28, 2007)

Jayne- Style it up? Sandy B?


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *summer6310* 

 
_Jayne- Style it up? Sandy B?_

 

def not style it up... i posted that ealier & it was a no go


----------



## Jayne (Feb 28, 2007)

wow! lots of suggestions !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_^^^ This has me racking my brains out lol.........._

 
LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So : 
- embraceable : no
- curtsy : no
- fast play : no
- delish : no
- florabundance : no
- cosmo : no
- style it up : no
- sandy b : no 

What an enigma !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Katja : yes, the l/s i wear is LE !!! 

I think it's maybe too complicated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 do you want the answer or we continue? lol


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 28, 2007)

Ohhhh shit another clue ............ LE .. im going to google lol


----------



## Jayne (Feb 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_Cosmo l/s?  " look man all i can gather is that it has to be some type of amplified creme l/s_

 
oh oh HyperRealGurl !!! 

there you're right !! 

that's an amplified creme


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jayne* 

 
_oh oh HyperRealGurl !!! 

there you're right !! 

that's an amplified creme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

heck yea im on the right track then..... lol


----------



## Tightambitionz (Feb 28, 2007)

uhhhhh Up Note l/s? maybe ur exclusive. lol

15 minutes l/s?


----------



## Jayne (Feb 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tightambitionz* 

 
_uhhhhh Up Note l/s?_

 
not again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have to go (prison break on tv today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

see u tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HyperRealGurl : don't think about it too much this night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i don't want to prevent your sleep LOL


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jayne* 

 
_not again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have to go (prison break on tv today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

see u tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HyperRealGurl : don't think about it too much this night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i don't want to prevent your sleep LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
ive already lost sleep........ lol but im gonna keep guessing till i turn  blue in the face lol


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 28, 2007)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i know......... is it Zandra?????


----------



## summer6310 (Feb 28, 2007)

Screenqueen!!! LE!!!


----------



## summer6310 (Feb 28, 2007)

Crap, Screenqueen is not amplified...

Tiger Tiger?


----------



## Jayne (Mar 1, 2007)

Blue in the face?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zandra : no
Screenqueen : no
Tiger Tiger : no


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 1, 2007)

SO i went from blue to green in the face... wow! im still going to try to get the right color


----------



## Tightambitionz (Mar 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jayne* 

 
_




(i'm nc30)_

 
Jayne: Hmmm did you see 15 Minutes l/s? I guess its a "no", huh?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tightambitionz* 

 
_


Guess away!!
(NC 42-44 sff by the way)_

 
Its not:
oh baby l/g
chai l/g
enchantress l/g
Beaux l/g
jubilee l/s
hug me l/s
Blankety l/s
Coconutty l/s

It is:
A discontinued lipstick

Go Team!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Mar 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tightambitionz* 

 
_15 minutes l/s?_

 
So, was that a "no" for 15 minutes?


----------



## Jayne (Mar 1, 2007)

15 minutes l/s : no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hihi this game is really funny in fact


----------



## Katja (Mar 1, 2007)

*I'm not even going to attempt guessing this one. I wish I knew l/s better, but I never wear them! *


----------



## Jayne (Mar 2, 2007)

!! oyé oyé !!

I give you the answer ==> All Revealing l/s from the 3 tan lips set (formal black collection)


----------



## Tightambitionz (Mar 2, 2007)

wooooo! I never would have got that...lol


----------



## mzcelaneous (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tightambitionz* 

 
_wooooo! I never would have got that...lol_

 
Me neither! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I never pay any attention to the lip palettes


----------



## Jayne (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 

 
_Me neither! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I never pay any attention to the lip palettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
/!\ all revealing l/s is not from the lip palette, he's from the tan set. 

picture from mua (all revealing is on the right) : 

http://www.makeupalley.com/account/t...&maxSize=50  0


----------



## Tightambitionz (Mar 7, 2007)

ok since this game has come to a slow, i wore Vista Lipstick...someone come out with a lippie pic!


----------



## saj20052006 (Mar 8, 2007)

Is it Meltdown L/S?


----------

